# Flat heads



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I have asked this before but was going to try it again to see what type of answer I received this time. Has anyone ever caught any flat head cats on Perdido River. If so North of 90 or south of 90. Last time I think one person said they thought they new of sombody who did.... Thanks


----------

